
Show HN: HMNI – Fuzzy Name Matching Library (NLP/Machine Learning) - thorntonc
https://github.com/Christopher-Thornton/hmni
======
WaxedLekku
This is really cool. I feel like making a project with this library. Any ideas
of something I could build?

~~~
WaxedLekku
Can this be extended to include entities as well?

~~~
thorntonc
Perhaps ;) The methodology behind the model can be applied to other binary
short text classification problems given sufficient labelled training data.

------
Fiveplus
Looks like a really neat project!

